# Are Pygmy/Nigerian dwarfs destructive?



## sbuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all! On my property, cows on the outside, but would like 2 Pygmy/Nigerian dwarfs in the 1/2 acre surrounding my house. However, must I be concerned about them chewing on cables, HVAC unit, trim on the house, satellite, gutters, etc?! I'd love to have them for the enjoyment and lawn maintenance, but don't want them to eat my house! :shocked: Please let me know.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

My buck is destructive, but my does are not. I think it just depends on the goat itself. Also I believe my buck was bottle fed and the does dam raised so he's very chewy even with us.


----------



## sbuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Are yours full size or pygmy? I hear that pygmys are as a breed not destructive.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

My buck is a Nigerian dwarf. My does are Nigerian dwarf,Nigerian pygmy cross and a pygmy. My cross is the least destructive like she does nothing ever!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My LaManchas are much more destructive than my Nigies. They steal tools, chew ropes, cables, cords, plastic, pull-chains for lights. *twitch*twitch* I've never had to rescue my "stuff" from my Nigies. However, Nigerians are better at escaping! ;-)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you keep them busy, they are less apt to be destructive. My yearlings (Alpine, Saanen and Lamanchas) are a complete demolition crew if they are bored. Toys, walks, etc. help keep them sort of out of trouble.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

My ND does are not destructive at all, but my bucks that is another story. They probably wouldn't eat that stuff...but sometimes you just never know. If you have any plastic or plastic bags you are going to want to get rid of that because my does will try to eat plastic bags and that is bad. You could try blocking off the cables and such with some fencing or wire mesh. They will make a mess of your porch, that is something to take into consideration if they have access to a porch...You could always test it out and see, then have a plan b if it doesn't work..


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The will chew your cables, gutters, and shrubs.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

As has been said (so I wont write what they will eat or destroy, that would be a long list) :shocked:

Metal is the only thing mine have not actually chewed up and eaten (I don't think) :scratch:

Now...Moon Bean does this headbutting intimidation tactic and does dent the walls near the feeders :crazy:


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think my goats ever set out with the goal "oh, I'm going to destroy this!" but they all do like to rub their heads on stuff and that sometimes can lead to that thing being destroyed. My polled or disbudded goats really aren't capable of doing much damage, but my horned buck is day after day grinding the siding off the barn doors... 

I've never seen my goats interested in a power cord, but I would never trust them not to give one a try some day.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If any of that stuff is exposed, you have to figure a goat may get into it - just like a child. I wouldn't expect ANY of it to be safe long term from any goat. Goats are curious by nature and "taste" out of curiousity and chew too. Doesn't sound like a good area to have them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, they can be. Personally, I would not want them near my house. They'll definitely wear out the siding, chew on things, eat any plants, etc.


----------

